

Show HN: Gameboy port of 2048  - sanqui
https://github.com/Sanqui/2048-gb

======
Ideka
Man, that's awesome. And it's written in assembly! I'm asking out of my armpit
here but, is there no way to compile C/C++ for the Gameboy?

~~~
sanqui
Thanks! You can compile C, but it's pretty inefficient to do that. Even my
algorithm here (to draw the tilemap animations) isn't the fastest, and it's
assembly.

